# when should i get 'symptoms'



## turtle32 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi,
I've just had a natural FET cycle and had a 6 day blast transfer on Sunday.  Does anyone know when I should start to feel implantation and other pregnancy symtoms, ie tender breasts etc?
I've been quite laid back about this cycle until now, so any positive replies would be greatly appreciated.
Ta muchly
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Well done on getting 6 day blasts and congrats on being PUPO !! 

If you had ET on Sunday then you would be 2dp6dt today so your embies are 8 days old.  Implantation can happen from when embies are 5 days old, usually about 24hrs later so your little blastocysts would have been just at the right stage to begin implanting...and this can happen up until they're about 12 days old.

Not everyone will get implantation pain/bleed/symptoms and early pregnancy symptoms don't usually start for most women until they're around 6 weeks pg (and at 14dpo you would only be 4wks pg) so think it's a little early for anything at the moment.  I never had any inkling that I was pregnant on any of the times I've conceived.

Try not to over analyse or read too much into anything at the moment as it's very early days.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi,

I wouldnt worry about any symptoms, i had none at all.  Just felt like my period was about to come for about the first six weeks,

Lyns


----------



## turtle32 (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for your responses.  I keep hoping I will get period like pains as I did last time on my fresh IVF cycle (even though that failed!).
xx


----------



## curlyclair (Feb 5, 2010)

Just wanted to say good luck Turtle and try not look into every litle thing I know it's hard enjoy being PUPO and relax as muh as possible    vibes coming your way xx


----------



## Dee.Dee.32 (Dec 6, 2008)

I had absolutely no symptoms at all - and was pregnant with twins    

Good luck hun


----------

